# Poznań Open 09



## MHordecki (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello, speedcubers!

Poznań Open 09, Poznań's second championships, will be held on 27th-28th of June, 2009, in Poznań. Expect 13 official events + bunch of unofficial, including knock-out ('tournament') and team solving.

Foreign competitors especially welcomed. I can assist in all the messy stuff involving travelling to another country, such as accommodation & overall guiding around the city. Contact me at [email protected]

There is no competitors quota.
Registration fee: 15 PLN (check currency conversion here)

More information at:
http://www.poznanopen09.appspot.com

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PoznanOpen2009


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2009)

Could you get from Krakow to Poznań easily? I will be in krakow around then, and would like to come to this comp.

I see its ~500km or so away from krakow.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 13, 2009)

joey said:


> Could you get from Krakow to Poznań easily? I will be in krakow around then, and would like to come to this comp.
> 
> I see its ~500km or so away from krakow.



Yes - there is an easy conection between Poznan and Krakow - train. Sometimes it is direct connection (it takes about 7 hours) or with a change in Warsaw (it takes about 6 hours)

http://rozklad-pkp.pl/?q=en/node/143 - you could use this site to search train which fit you best...


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2009)

I just noticed that Karol Cudzich, is coming from Krakow too. Do you know him? Can he speak english? Do you have his e-mail address.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 14, 2009)

joey said:


> I just noticed that Karol Cudzich, is coming from Krakow too. Do you know him? Can he speak english? Do you have his e-mail address.



Unfortunately, Karol soon leave Krakow and come to Poznan Open from Zielona Gora but even so, he should contact with you soon..


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you know when the schedule will be up? I may only be able to make it for one day only.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 20, 2009)

*Schedule:*

Saturday

8:30 - 9:00 Official opening ceremony
9:00 - 10:30 Rubik's Cube - first round (average of 5) - 20 advance to the semifinal
9:30 - 10:30 Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves - first round - 7 advance to the final round
10:35 - 11:35 4x4x4 Cube - combined first round (best of 2 sub-90sec -> average of 5) - 15 advance to the semifinal
11:40 - 12:20 Square-1 - combined first round (best of 2 sub-90sec -> average of 5) - 10 advance to the semifinal
12:25 - 13:20 5x5x5 Cube - combined first round (best of 2 sub-140sec -> average of 5) - 7 advance to the final
13:25 - 13:50 2x2x2 Cube - first round (average of 5) - 20 advance to the semifinal
13:55 - 14:30 Rubik's Cube One-handed - combined first round (best of 2 sub-50sec -> average of 5) - 15 advance to the semifinal
14:30 - 15:00 Break
15:00 - 15:30 Rubik's Clock - combined first round (best of 2 sub-30s -> average of 5) - 5 advance to the final
15:35 - 16:00 Pyraminx - combined first round (best of 2 sub-20sec -> average of 5) - 7 advance to the final
16:05 - 16:35 6x6x6 Cube - combined final (best of 2 sub-300sec -> mean of 3)
16:40 - 17:25 7x7x7 Cube - combined final (best of 2 sub-420sec -> mean of 3)
17:30 Rubik's Cube Knock-Out - unofficial event



Sunday

8:30 - 9:30 Rubik's Cube Fewest Moves - final
9:00 - 9:45 Rubik's Cube Blindfolded - first round (best of 2, total time limit: 8 minutes) - 7 advance to the final
9:50 - 10:20 Rubik's Cube - semifinal (average of 5) - 10 advance to the final
10:25 - 10:50 Square-1 - semifinal (average of 5) - 5 advance to the final
10:55 - 11:30 Megaminx - combined final (best of 2 sub-180s -> mean of 3)
11:35 - 11:55 2x2x2 Cube - semifinal (average of 5) - 10 advance to the final
12:00 - 12:15 Rubik's Clock - final (average of 5)
12:20 - 12:45 4x4x4 Cube - semifinal (average of 5) - 7 advance to the final 
12:50 - 13:15 Rubik's Cube One-handed - semifinal (average of 5) - 7 advance to the final
13:20 - 13:25 Pyraminx - final (average of 5)
13:40 - 14:00 Rubik's Cube Team Solving - unofficial event
14:00 - 14:30 Break
14:30 - 14:45 Square-1 - final (average of 5)
14:50 - 15:05 Rubik's Cube Blindfolded - final (best of 3)
15:10 - 15:30 5x5x5 Cube - final (average of 5)
15:35 - 15:45 2x2x2 Cube - final (average of 5)
15:50 - 16:05 Rubik's Cube One-handed - final (average of 5)
16:10 - 16:25 4x4x4 Cube - final (average of 5)
16:30 - 17:00 Rubik's Cube - final (average of 5)
17:00 Closing ceremony


And please register on our site - http://poznanopen09.appspot.com/


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2009)

Heh, you can tell how big Square-1 is in Poland, considering they have three rounds


----------



## joey (Jun 20, 2009)

It is a shame that if I go for one day, I won't be able to take part in any of the finals.. If I made any that is


----------



## MHordecki (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi!

We've got live broadcast from Poznan Open:

Check it out at: http://poznanopen.alienus.org/studzien/
Video broadcast: http://videosteam.pl/ogladaj?id=5912

Enjoy!


----------



## MHordecki (Jun 27, 2009)

Our FM first round scramble: D2 L2 F2 R U2 F L2 D B D L D B R2 D2 F' D' L2


----------



## cubefan2 (Jun 28, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Heh, you can tell how big Square-1 is in Poland, considering they have three rounds



Will there really be three rounds? The live results shows that only 15 cometitors competed in the first round. Just wondering...



> 9m2) Events with 15 or fewer competitors must have at most two rounds.


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

Cmon Lukasz! Get the 2x2 WR in the final 

EDIT: *Watches webcast* "Oh no, it's during a break!"


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2009)

Goshdarnit. Joey's improved at sq-1


----------



## Piotr (Jun 28, 2009)

Main event final results:

1st Tomasz Zolnowski 11.09
2nd Michal Halczuk 13.19
3rd Piotr Frankowski 13.67


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2009)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but Tomasz Zolnowinski now has 3 of the 4 fastest averages ever recorded in competition, right? If so, wow...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 28, 2009)

hahahah i see joey actually bothered learning square one  hilarious!

also wtf happened to 3x3 joey??


----------



## antros (Jun 29, 2009)

in final Pyraminx on Poznan Open 09 first 6 people have avg sub 8  (2 good pyraminx-cubers is absent), now in world top10 is 6 Polish people, 
ps-in sq-1 only 5


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Goshdarnit. Joey's improved at sq-1


I knew that I had to compete before you, to get the NR first. Just so I could hold it at some point 



CharlieCooper said:


> hahahah i see joey actually bothered learning square one  hilarious!
> 
> also wtf happened to 3x3 joey??


Yup, been practicing a few weeks 

Yeeeeh... 3x3.. I really don't like my cube.. and I wasn't too bothered in the final!

ps. My last solve 15.xx, was on someone else's cube


----------



## antros (Jun 29, 2009)

Multimedia from Poznań Open 2009 on Polish forum: http://forum.speedcubing.com.pl/viewtopic.php?t=2219


----------

